# munter pictures of the north



## Pickman's model (Jun 20, 2013)

a thread for pictures of munters* in the north.







____________________________
* someone who is completely wasted.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 20, 2013)

A munter is an ugly woman.  Terrific OP if you're after a bunfight and 20 people reporting you.


----------



## Kidda (Jun 20, 2013)

A thread to post pictures of people in vulnerable states.

Wtf?


----------



## JTG (Jun 20, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> A munter is an ugly woman. Terrific OP if you're after a bunfight and 20 people reporting you.


A munter is either that, or someone who is in an advanced state of inebriation/intoxication


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 20, 2013)

Got anything to back that up? Munted is a well known word for drunk. Munter is a well known word for ugly woman.​


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 20, 2013)

i've used the phrase 'ketamunter' freely, in a non-gender-specific sense. is that my internalised misogyny showing?


----------



## blairsh (Jun 20, 2013)

The woman in the hi-viz vest is doing an excellent robot, her mates are too munted too appreciate it.


----------



## JTG (Jun 20, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Got anything to back that up? Munted is a well known word for drunk. Munter is a well known word for ugly woman.​


Common and frequent usage by everyone ever


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 20, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Got anything to back that up? Munted is a well known word for drunk. Munter is a well known word for ugly woman.​


It was a common term to describe pilled up ravers around 20 years ago, get down from your high horse.


----------



## Firky (Jun 20, 2013)

Fill your boots.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/bad-night-club-photos.300550/


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh, you want some attention. Let's see. Fuck off, you misogynist bullying lying infantile troll. Will that do?


----------



## JTG (Jun 21, 2013)

wow


----------



## nogojones (Jun 21, 2013)

blairsh said:


> The woman in the hi-viz vest is doing an excellent robot, her mates are too munted too appreciate it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 21, 2013)

Bintgate II


----------



## Firky (Jun 23, 2013)

I hear you're a misogynist bullying lying infantile troll now, Pickman's model


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 23, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> A munter is an ugly woman.  Terrific OP if you're after a bunfight and 20 people reporting you.


As i've said to numerous people before now IF YOU WANT A FUCKING REPLY QUOTE OR TAG THE PERSON WHOSE ATTENTION YOU SEEK. As for 'munter' / 'munted' it's a common term down my way for as a noun someone who is a general pisshead or as a verb getting pissed. Indeed, there seems a great dichotomy in your understanding between the noun and verb. Btw the only reason you've got any response is because Firky drew my attention back to this thread. Incidentally I didn't say munted in the title as that sounds less like mundane than munter does.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 23, 2013)

I thought that being munted was being chemically disadvantaged to the point that one gurned like a munter, one who munts, an unattractive person.


----------



## Firky (Jun 23, 2013)

I am going to wager no one reported you, Pickman's model - I wonder why... well I don't actually.


----------



## Callie (Jun 23, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Got anything to back that up? Munted is a well known word for drunk. Munter is a well known word for ugly woman.​


its true, pretty much common usage to call someone who is twatted/wasted/bollocksed/off their tits a munter or fot them to refer to themselves in that way. for me its refers more to people off their faces on drugs than booze though but both apply. ugly actually less so but im aware of that useage too


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 23, 2013)

Callie said:


> its true, pretty much common usage


So you & apparently Frumious B. missed my note in the op explaining what I meant


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 23, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> So you & apparently @frumious b missed my note in the op explaining what I meant


 
That's the humpty-dumpty defence.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 23, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> That's the humpty-dumpty defence.


That's a crap post even for you


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 23, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> That's a crap post even for you


 
You're using the word incorrectly. That's the point.


----------



## clicker (Jun 23, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> That's the humpty-dumpty defence.


no he definitely sat on a wall...


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 23, 2013)

clicker said:


> no he definitely sat on a wall...


 


> "When _I_ use a word," Humpty Dumpty said, in rather a scornful tone, "it means just what I choose it to mean—neither more nor less."
> "The question is," said Alice, "whether you _can_ make words mean so many different things."
> "The question is," said Humpty Dumpty, "which is to be master—that's all."


----------



## Firky (Jun 23, 2013)

Didn't there used to be a thread in the drugs forum called the munted thread? 

E2A:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-quintessential-drugs-forum-munted-ugly-mug-thread.85873/


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 23, 2013)

Silas Loom I don't give a fuck because a) it's not only me who uses the word as I indicated in the op and b) because I was aware of the possibility for a word with more than one meaning to be misunderstood so indicated which meaning I meant. Now on yer way


----------



## Yelkcub (Jun 23, 2013)

Manter

Oops! Misread!


----------



## Callie (Jun 23, 2013)

im backing you up  just with a poor selection of words and quoting


i have clarified my post. i think fruminous b is looking for a fight with you, have you upset them Pickman's model


----------



## Firky (Jun 23, 2013)

I fucking love father ted.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Jun 23, 2013)

Firky said:


> I fucking love father ted.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 23, 2013)

blairsh said:


>







I have discussed this clip before. What makes this clip is the crowd murmering in shock and then someone saying "feckin hell". It happens a few times in that episode.


----------



## Firky (Jun 23, 2013)

The scene in the racist Father Ted episode where the DJ keeps on playing Ghost Town


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 23, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> I have discussed this clip before. What makes this clip is the crowd murmering in shock and then someone saying "feckin hell". It happens a few times in that episode.


 

In fact if I am ever in a murmering crowd of that kind I often try and slip in a sly "feckin hell"


----------



## Firky (Jun 23, 2013)

Father Stacks the Junglist


----------



## blairsh (Jun 23, 2013)

Is it the 'The Stopper' he plays on loop? 

edit. 'Limb by Limb'


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> I have discussed this clip before. What makes this clip is the crowd murmering in shock and then someone saying "feckin hell". It happens a few times in that episode.


The "feckin hell" is Graham Linehan, he replied to a tweet on Ted Night where I asked him if he'd ever been in the show


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 23, 2013)

Callie said:


> im backing you up  just with a poor selection of words and quoting
> 
> 
> i have clarified my post. i think fruminous b is looking for a fight with you, have you upset them Pickman's model


If I haven't yet it's on the cards tomorrow


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm all peace and love with Pickman's now. Munter, Bunter, Twunter, Grunter, Chunter. Whateverunter.


----------



## Callie (Jun 24, 2013)

A happy ending.


----------



## Firky (Jun 24, 2013)

Father Ted cures all


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2013)

Firky said:


> Father Ted cures all


didn't cure father jack


----------



## Firky (Jun 24, 2013)

My mate (who was a Jesuit) reckons he was bumped off


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2013)

Firky said:


> My mate (who was a Jesuit) reckons he was bumped off


so your mate who is a defrocked priest believes in conspiracy theories. no surprise there.


----------



## Firky (Jun 24, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> so your mate who is a defrocked priest believes in conspiracy theories. no surprise there.


 

It's better than any of Jazzz' theries.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2013)

Firky said:


> It's better than any of Jazzz' theries.


anything is better than jazzz's theories


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 24, 2013)

Firky said:


> Father Ted cures all


 
I'm trying to find a clip of the "they're cowboys Ted" bit, but am failing to find the full scene


----------



## cdg (Jun 25, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> a thread for pictures of munters* in the north.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You're a cunt!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 25, 2013)

cdg said:


> You're a cunt!


You're a bore


----------



## cdg (Jun 25, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> You're a bore


 
Why don't you just fuck off? Whether they have the guts to say it or not Its quit apparent that the majority of folk on here can't stand you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 25, 2013)

cdg said:


> Why don't you just fuck off? Whether they have the guts to say it or not Its quit apparent that the majority of folk on here can't stand you.


You're something of a newbie round here so i'll let your dull little tantrum pass without further comment, this time. I'll be posting here after your sorry ass is banned

e2a: how do you work out the majority of people here can't stand me when the majority of members rarely if ever post?


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 25, 2013)

Firky said:


> My mate (who was a Jesuit) reckons he was bumped off


 
Tommy Tiernan thinks he inadvertantly killed him . He was cast as  a priest character filming with him that day and kept getting his lines wrong .They had to do about 20 takes and were there hours going over it again and again . DM dropped with a heart attack barely an hour later .


----------



## cdg (Jun 26, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> You're something of a newbie round here so i'll let your dull little tantrum pass without further comment, this time. I'll be posting here after your sorry ass is banned
> 
> e2a: how do you work out the majority of people here can't stand me when the majority of members rarely if ever post?


 
Pedantry alive and well.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2013)

cdg said:


> Pedantry alive and well.


where's your majority now you tawdry little wretch?


----------



## cdg (Jun 26, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> where's your majority now you tawdry little wretch?


 

The majority of active posters can't stand you and tell you so on a near daily basis. Back to ignoring you're posts.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2013)

cdg said:


> The majority of active posters can't stand you and tell you so on a near daily basis. Back to ignoring you're posts.


no, they don't. you're something of a poor liar.


----------



## cdg (Jun 26, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> no, they don't. you're something of a poor liar.


 

Yes, they do? Now fuck off your an attention seeking nitwit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2013)

cdg said:


> Yes, they do? Now fuck off your an attention seeking nitwit.


no, they don't. in the last 24 hours the only person who has called for me to go has been Stanley Edwards. and he's hardly representative of urban opinion. if people so desperately want me to go, i think they'd have someone with a bit more bottom have a pop at me than some newbie flyweight like yourself. perhaps you could link to a couple of these people telling me to sling my hook. if you can find such posts that is.


----------



## cdg (Jun 26, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> no, they don't. in the last 24 hours the only person who has called for me to go has been Stanley Edwards. and he's hardly representative of urban opinion. if people so desperately want me to go, i think they'd have someone with a bit more bottom have a pop at me than some newbie flyweight like yourself. perhaps you could link to a couple of these people telling me to sling my hook. if you can find such posts that is.


 

I'm not wasting any more of my time satisfying you're, it seems, desperate need for attention.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2013)

cdg said:


> I'm not wasting any more of my time satisfying you're, it seems, desperate need for attention.


the only attention-seeking here is yours, with your bollocks claims which you refuse to substantiate. you'll forgive me, i'm sure, for drawing the plain conclusion that you're a gobshite cunt with all the wit, charm and affability of a lobotomized baboon.


----------

